# pocket knives, edc carry etc. what you got



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 24, 2021)

talking with 69 got me thinking why not share our knives we collect, carry and use daily or let sit in a box to look at.
This includes edc pistols and anything else you carry on a regular basis that you use.
share you fukers!


kershaw shuffle 2
spyderco manix 2 "aftermarket titanium clip and anodized bits, this has been my daily for years."
buck 110 slim pro
benchmade blackwood skirmish
leatherman skeletool cx

all made in the u.s except for the kershaw. Most of their knives are btw.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 24, 2021)

I forgot to add my GF's first quality knife i got for her.
a Piranha​ bodyguard  auto with s30v steel and american made
[video]https://streamable.com/2zlyl7[/video]

edit cant figure out how to direct link that video... im dumb


----------



## Jin (Jun 24, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I forgot to add my GF's first quality knife i got for her.
> a Piranha​ bodyguard  auto with s30v steel and american made
> [video]https://streamable.com/2zlyl7[/video]
> 
> edit cant figure out how to direct link that video... im dumb



Your GF has mannish hands.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 24, 2021)

Those are my hands you beast


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Those are my hands you beast



Then you have girly hands.


----------



## Jin (Jun 24, 2021)

I have an Tanto under the bed. I don’t think we’re allowed to carry anything over a 3” blade. 

The Tanto is also illegal but I found it in the house I bought. I’ll get it registered at some point but that just means I can own it. Not carry it. 

Needs a reworking. There is a Katana sword smith in my area. I’m hoping to restore it once I get it registered with the police.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 24, 2021)

My edc is a CRKT pillar with the brass handle.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 24, 2021)

Newest edition I got today.

Kershaw launch 1
https://streamable.com/tytf3m


----------



## OldeBull1 (Jun 25, 2021)

I prefer cheap folding karambits. Smith and Wesson makes one for $13. Use it, abuse it, lose it.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 25, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> My edc is a CRKT pillar with the brass handle.
> 
> View attachment 12333



Nice knife. Sure it comes in handy. Smaller knives are nice, they absolutely come in handy and don't take up space in the pocket.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 25, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Nice knife. Sure it comes in handy. Smaller knives are nice, they absolutely come in handy and don't take up space in the pocket.



Easy to carry, easy to conceal, and fits my hand well.


----------



## Trump (Jun 25, 2021)

Your all loons, the piranha bodyguard auto ha ha ha ha


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> Your all loons, the piranha bodyguard auto ha ha ha ha


"You're"
10 char


----------



## Trump (Jun 25, 2021)

Old news that paps, Jin was doing that when you was still in ya dads ballbag 



FlyingPapaya said:


> "You're"
> 10 char


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 25, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> My edc is a CRKT pillar with the brass handle.



Mines a CRKT M16 with the old style serrations. There are some really smart features in CRKT blades.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 25, 2021)

Thinking of picking up a fixed blade next.  Perhaps a Tops Scandi Trekker or a ESEE Izula-II.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 25, 2021)

Jin said:


> I have an Tanto under the bed. I don’t think we’re allowed to carry anything over a 3” blade.
> 
> The Tanto is also illegal but I found it in the house I bought. I’ll get it registered at some point but that just means I can own it. Not carry it.
> 
> Needs a reworking. There is a Katana sword smith in my area. I’m hoping to restore it once I get it registered with the police.



I'd be ALL over that.  Have it refurbished and bring it back to it's former glory.  Be sure to take pics!.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 25, 2021)

Iron1 said:


> Mines a CRKT M16 with the old style serrations. There are some really smart features in CRKT blades.


I had a few CRKT's over the years, ended up switching over to Benchmade.  

Not a fan of the liner lock personally.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 26, 2021)

Dammit! Now I want to get a badass knife...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 26, 2021)

So do it! Yayayaya


----------



## CJ (Jun 26, 2021)

This is my carry, cuz I gotta lot of shit on my "to do list".


----------



## ccpro (Jun 26, 2021)

My edc is a Kershaw auto drop point (Made in USA), I have several MT otf, double actions, and flip points.  Buck 110 auto, Benchmade, Spiderco, Case, Kabar, etc.  I've been collecting since I was a kid.  Custom;  Chris Reeves Sebenza, Darrel Ralph custom auto damascus, oxidized titanium.  Yes, I have knives and have learned not carry anything over $100 for edc....you'll be sorry.    Thanks OP, this has been a passion of mine for many years.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 26, 2021)

CRKT CEO

Doesn't take up much room in my pocket and cuts lumber strapping just fine.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> This is my carry, cuz I gotta lot of shit on my "to do list".



You cutting drywall?  Working on renovating a home?


----------



## CJ (Jun 26, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> You cutting drywall?  Working on renovating a home?



Mostly breaking down Amazon cardboard boxes. My lady practically has a dedicated UPS delivery route to our house. :32 (18):


----------



## 69nites (Jun 26, 2021)

ccpro said:


> My edc is a Kershaw auto drop point (Made in USA), I have several MT otf, double actions, and flip points.  Buck 110 auto, Benchmade, Spiderco, Case, Kabar, etc.  I've been collecting since I was a kid.  Custom;  Chris Reeves Sebenza, Darrel Ralph custom auto damascus, oxidized titanium.  Yes, I have knives and have learned not carry anything over $100 for edc....you'll be sorry.    Thanks OP, this has been a passion of mine for many years.


Both of my EDCs are over 100. A Folts minimalist and an Emerson CQC-8.

If there's one thing I know, it's that if I'm spending the money on my knives, I'm using them. My paramilitary 2 had years of hard use on it before it got evicted from my pocket.

You'll only regret it if you use an expensive knife as a pry bar or only buy them for collecting and resale purposes.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Mostly breaking down Amazon cardboard boxes. My lady practically has a dedicated UPS delivery route to our house. :32 (18):



LOL... You should get a cleaver style.


----------



## Trump (Jun 27, 2021)

she banging the delivery driver that’s why you get nowt 



CJ275 said:


> Mostly breaking down Amazon cardboard boxes. My lady practically has a dedicated UPS delivery route to our house. :32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Jun 27, 2021)

Trump said:


> she banging the delivery driver that’s why you get nowt



I know. :32 (7):


----------



## Zadek (Jun 27, 2021)

Don’t mind the dirty ass blade. My every day cary. Literally use it for everything. My best friend for used for fishing and digging shit outa other shit.

Kershaw is my favorite brand for knives. I feel the quality of their knives is amazing for their prices.


----------



## Trump (Jun 27, 2021)

save you a job 


CJ275 said:


> I know. :32 (7):


----------



## calecal (Jun 27, 2021)

These pocket knives in case you need to murder your workout?


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 27, 2021)

calecal said:


> These pocket knives in case you need to murder your workout?



It's to repeatedly stab someone who is dumb enough to curl in the squat rack.  After done, leave the corpse for all others to see what becomes of them if they try to curl in the rack...


----------



## The Tater (Jun 27, 2021)

I carry a two blade case trapper with a yellow handle. Nothing fancy.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 28, 2021)

I have brass knuckles and a hatchet but where i am you cant really carry anything.. Hopefully theres a brick or beer bottle or something nearby if i get into trouble.


----------



## Jin (Jun 28, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> I have brass knuckles and a hatchet .



This surprises no one. 

You are me when I was 17.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> I have brass knuckles and a hatchet but where i am you cant really carry anything.. Hopefully theres a brick or beer bottle or something nearby if i get into trouble.





Jin said:


> This surprises no one.
> 
> You are me when I was 17.



Could be worse, my lady has a 1 iron under the bed. 

WTF is she going to do with that, besides break a lamp or put a hole in the wall on the backswing?!?  :32 (18):


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 28, 2021)

Too add to my edc. My Timex solar.
Waste resistant, solar powered. Sun/indoor light. 2 month battery without light.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 28, 2021)

Water resistant****

And when I get my personal business sorted. I'll show you my g23.


----------



## Trump (Jun 29, 2021)

I would take them off you then beat the shit out of you 



supreme666leader said:


> I have brass knuckles and a hatchet but where i am you cant really carry anything.. Hopefully theres a brick or beer bottle or something nearby if i get into trouble.


----------



## BigBubba (Jun 29, 2021)

Jin said:


> I have an Tanto under the bed. I don’t think we’re allowed to carry anything over a 3” blade.
> 
> The Tanto is also illegal but I found it in the house I bought. I’ll get it registered at some point but that just means I can own it. Not carry it.
> 
> Needs a reworking. There is a Katana sword smith in my area. I’m hoping to restore it once I get it registered with the police.


Where the heck do you live that you have to register a Tanto to own it? Cause I do NOT want to live there!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 29, 2021)

BigBubba said:


> Where the heck do you live that you have to register a Tanto to own it? Cause I do NOT want to live there!!


He's in Japan, Mate. No need to worry - its not likely they'll come for ye anytime soon.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 29, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Too add to my edc. My Timex solar.
> Waste resistant, solar powered. Sun/indoor light. 2 month battery without light.


With the NATO strap on there. My daily beater watch is a Seiko SNA 411 with a NATO strap.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jun 30, 2021)

I like the woods alot, I walk in the dark without a flashlight. Ive had run ins with bobcats, but luckily not a bear. I always carried a buck knife with me.


----------



## Boogieman (Jun 30, 2021)

My EDC is a Springfield XD40, been my piece for the last 22 years. Has never failed me, my primary is a 7.5 300blk on an AR15 suppressed.


----------



## blundig (Jul 2, 2021)

Carry weapon is usually a Seecamp 32, love my Glocks also.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 17, 2021)

Just picked this up this fixed blade.  Tops Iraq-Jac


----------



## blundig (Jul 18, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Just picked this up this fixed blade.  Tops Iraq-Jac
> View attachment 12631


That is sweet


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 18, 2021)

blundig said:


> That is sweet



Thanks. I like the design, the fit, and I really like the jibbing. This is my first TOPS but from everything I had read they are a quality knife and the reviews did not disappoint.


----------



## CJ (Jul 18, 2021)

I went into a knife shop the other day, these things are freaking expensive. Some were close to $1k. You guys are nuts!!!


----------



## Trump (Jul 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I went into a knife shop the other day, these things are freaking expensive. Some were close to $1k. You guys are nuts!!!


Was it valerian steel??


----------



## Kraken (Jul 21, 2021)

Sig P239 in .40S&W.


----------



## LeeSikvel (Sep 12, 2022)

Portable devices are extremely in demand in some unpredictable and even extreme situations. For example, having seen a suspicious person on the street, maybe even inside your house, on the street when you are going somewhere, you will not have time to run out and get that very means of self-defense


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 12, 2022)

I carry this as a secondary in my boot and sometimes keep it in my truck on the visor. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 12, 2022)

Been making a lot of knives this year.. Made a little chopper/machete to take with me when I go out riding the side-by-side


----------



## MadBret (Sep 12, 2022)

Iron1 said:


> Mines a CRKT M16 with the old style serrations. There are some really smart features in CRKT blades.


My little brother has one of these. I reprofiled the blade for him to make it a straight edge without the serrations. When I was done, it looked like it came that way from the factory. 

I'll have to dig out some of my pocket knives. I've managed to misplace a few and need to figure out what I did with them. I have quite a few Kershaw's, mostly made in America. 

Also, have a fixed blade made by Ontario Knive company Rat 3 that I really like.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 12, 2022)

Little camp knife out of your regular 1095 steel


----------



## wallyd (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## wallyd (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## wallyd (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## wallyd (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## wallyd (Sep 12, 2022)

That’s most of them but not all of them. The last picture  just arrived today.


----------



## wallyd (Sep 12, 2022)

My true edc when working


----------



## wallyd (Sep 12, 2022)

Boogieman said:


> My EDC is a Springfield XD40, been my piece for the last 22 years. Has never failed me, my primary is a 7.5 300blk on an AR15 suppressed.


I carry a Springfield XDS 40 most of the time. I love the XD’s.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 12, 2022)

I carry a pocket note for work.
A old buck lock blade that I’ve had for over 20years…

When I am not at work I Carry things that go bang bang. Everywhere all the time. Even to church..


----------



## Gcr (Sep 12, 2022)

Benchmade Contego and modified G19 appendex


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 13, 2022)

For knives, it depends on what I'm wearing and what I'm planning on doing that day, but I'm usually carrying one of these.

Spyderco Vakkitti Sub-Hilt (S30V and G10)
Spyderco Paramilitary 2 (S30V and G10)
Spartan Harsey Large Folder (S45VN and titanium)
Paragon Warlock Gravity Knife (S30V and aluminum)
Benchmade Bugout (20CV and titanium)
Peña X-Series Trapper (M390 and G10)
Fixed blade off to the side: Viper Berus (M390 and G10)


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 13, 2022)

Firearms, always one of these three depending on clothing. 99% of the time lately it's the Glock.

S&W 642, Pachmayr "Outlaw" G10 grips. 
Glock 48, Holosun 507K, Agency Arms trigger, Suarez Street Comp, Shield Arms 15 round mags.
FN 509 Tactical, Trijicon RMR06, Apex trigger, PMM comp, Surefire X-300U.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 13, 2022)

Watches, most of the time I just slap on one of the square G-Shocks and call it a day. If I'm feeling fancy the Ball or the Breitling make an appearance. The Hamilton is definitely a beater watch.


----------



## Mair Underwood (Sep 13, 2022)

@Send0


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 13, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> @Send0
> 
> View attachment 28251



Quit playing and let me put it in your butt and make you squirt across the room


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Sep 16, 2022)

I would never have a gun. They scare me 😰😰

But my friend is curious about the Glock 23. He really likes his Glock 17 and is interested in something with a little more punch and easier to conceal.


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 16, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> I would never have a gun. They scare me 😰😰
> 
> But my friend is curious about the Glock 23. He really likes his Glock 17 and is interested in something with a little more punch and easier to conceal.


Point your "friend," towards a Glock 19, 43X, or 48.

The idea of "stopping power," in a handgun caliber is a looooooong disproven myth. All common defensive handgun calibers are equally effective/ineffective. Sticking with 9mm means ammo is cheaper to train with, magazine capacity is greater, and recoil is more manageable for faster follow-up shots.

With a 19, the 17 mags would still be useful. With a 43X or 48 you'd want to invest in the 15 round Shield Arms mags, which would also require replacing the stock polymer magazine release. Takes like 2 minutes to do.


----------



## LeeSikvel (Sep 19, 2022)

LeeSikvel said:


> Portable devices are extremely in demand in some unpredictable and even extreme situations. For example, having seen a suspicious person on the street, maybe even inside your house, on the street when you are going somewhere, you will not have time to run out and get that very means of self-defense


That's why it's important to have a small knife in your pocket; you don't even have to use it to scare a possible maniac or thief. A flashlight is also important. I don't keep my phone with me all the time, otherwise it sometimes runs out of power. Someone could use it for their own purposes, so it's better to always be able to see what's going on.


----------



## TiredandHot (Sep 19, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> Point your "friend," towards a Glock 19, 43X, or 48.
> 
> The idea of "stopping power," in a handgun caliber is a looooooong disproven myth. All common defensive handgun calibers are equally effective/ineffective. Sticking with 9mm means ammo is cheaper to train with, magazine capacity is greater, and recoil is more manageable for faster follow-up shots.
> 
> With a 19, the 17 mags would still be useful. With a 43X or 48 you'd want to invest in the 15 round Shield Arms mags, which would also require replacing the stock polymer magazine release. Takes like 2 minutes to do.


Having night sights put on my brand new Glock 19, then taking it out to the range. Grabbed a SW Performance Center Shield Plus, 13+1 and shot well. I'd be up for carrying it as well.


----------

